# Tg/lung nodules



## ginger3698 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi all, almost 7 years out in Feb. This forum was so helpful and supportive in the beginning of this journey. Two surgeries, two rounds of radiation. Up until this point my tg has been less than 1, but new labs now say less than 2. I know this seems minimal, but I've never had a change so I'm concerned. Here's some icing, what do you think, nodules have been found in my lungs. Working with a lung doc, they are very small and cavitated, which he says is not indicative of cancer. He says they are too small to biopsy so he will keep monitoring by ct. Through blood work he cannot find any potential cause. I have not informed endo yet, I guess there is a worry my tg has gone up slightly because the potential this is thyroid cancer spread to lungs. My head is spinning with worry. Here's some more icing, lol, my intern viewed my labs in September and thought Westhroid may be better. No clue why I agreed. She just did labs, that's how I saw tg, and tsh is 38!!! I'm so mad at her and me. I told her I was jumping back on 250 Synthroid ASAP which by the way at that dose did not make me hyper, thus she thought maybe the switch could work. In 6 weeks I'm going to hit endo with new labs, no more intern! What a monumental screw up, no wonder I have felt lousy!! Any thoughts on tg slight increase/lung nodules? Or, maybe tg went up because I'm so hypo?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm going to lock this thread and direct people here: http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/15042-tglung-nodules/#entry121914 which is a duplicate post of this one.


----------

